# Thomson Tivo and Humax PVR-9200T



## Big-bill3 (Sep 22, 2001)

I'm considering getting a freeview STB and am looking at the PVR-9200T.
I recognise I don't need the PVR facility but if it doesn't cost much more I may as well have the recording facility.

If I did get one can I control it with the Tivo? 
Can I record programmes from the PVR-9200T to Tivo?

Has anyone tried this combination?


----------



## dans (May 12, 2002)

I was wondering whether anyone has successfully got Tivo to control the Humax 9200 PVR? I'm just trying to link the two together but can't get any of the codes to work. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## David Cameron (Nov 15, 2001)

This is asked many times and if not already part of the sticky FAQ, it should be.

Trying to use a PVR as a slave to TiVo will be doomed to failure & frustration because PVRs are never designed to be used in conjunction with other PVRs. There is only ever one output as I understand it and that could be potluck to TiVo as to whether it will be via tuner that the PVR is already recording rather than controlling a second tuner. 

The Humax will want to record its own things and TiVo will never get the absolute control it requires. Inevitably, it will not do what TiVo expects.

I know that it takes more boxes, but from £25 & upwards, it would be better to dedicate a basic freeview box to TiVo, although I appreciate that if you already have sky attached via Scart, then freeview boxes with RF Outputs seem to be thin on the ground and options may be limited.


----------



## Dick (Aug 8, 2002)

dans said:


> I was wondering whether anyone has successfully got Tivo to control the Humax 9200 PVR? I'm just trying to link the two together but can't get any of the codes to work. Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


If you mean control the 9200 tuner, yes I have that working. I use the iVPR 9200C as a digital cable tuner for my Tivo. The IR codes for a 9200C are published on the IR section of  WebHome ozTiVo 
Please note that the 9200T and the 9200C use different IR codings even though the remote looks the same!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

FWIW Its currently on offer at PcWorld:

Humax PVR9200T @ £149

Can't help with the code though...


----------



## ndcdavis (Jul 8, 2007)

David Cameron said:


> This is asked many times and if not already part of the sticky FAQ, it should be.
> 
> Trying to use a PVR as a slave to TiVo will be doomed to failure & frustration because PVRs are never designed to be used in conjunction with other PVRs. There is only ever one output as I understand it and that could be potluck to TiVo as to whether it will be via tuner that the PVR is already recording rather than controlling a second tuner.
> 
> ...


I have tried this with a Panny DVDR (ex77) and given up so have bought a new freeview box.

But, I have a connection connundrum because i have too many devices:
Tivo VCR scart -> DVDR AV2
DVDR AV1 -> TV
freeview box -> tivo
tivo -> TV

Sounds easy but I also run a projector. Component cables run from DVDR but I have used a (very long) scart from TIVO, which I had plugged into the VCR scart.

Any ideas?
Nick.


----------



## Uwish (May 21, 2005)

I recently got a Humax 9200T for £129 from PC World which I have upgrade to v15 freeview playback part 1.

I have my main aerial going into the humax then out into a goodmans freeview box which Tivo controls.

This works very well and I can now record 3 programs at once


----------

